# Moving to Kefalonia



## Toto

Hi all,

This is my very first post here. 

I'm moving to Kefalonia permanently in June and will be visiting the forum regularly to post questions and, hopefullly, answers if I can help others.

The themes I'm currently interested in are: 

- House building
- Solar power
- Moving car/belongings
- Broadband Internet
- General finance

Many thanks
Toto


----------



## barb

Hi, i use to live in zante for a good few years, i will try and help you best i can .me and my family are moving back out there end of the year. my son did his schooling there, if there's anything you need to ask i will try and answer your questions. i also no a good cheap reliable firm i used to move out there and back last time im using him again as he his very reliable.

regards barbara


----------



## Toto

Hi Barbara,

Many thanks for replying to my thread! Could you pass me the details of the mover as I've just started researching this?

We're in the process of building a house in Kefalonia - almost half way there 
The next big decision is whether we go for solar power or conventional electricity. It will all depend on the cost of extending the grid to reach our house - awaiting eagerly DEH's estimate. If this turns out to be too high we may go for solar power and a diesel generator as a backup.

Regarding internet access, narrowband speeds are pretty low in our village so I've been looking into the satellite broadband option. Will keep you posted!


----------



## barb

Hi good luck with the house, we use to have a wood burning stove and we found that this was warm enough. Some people we new ran pipes of this around the house and it was very warm.the number you asked me for is 0114 2459338 mtm removals. My friend use ote the main telephone company in zante for broardband, i dont know if it is the same name there.

regards barbara.


----------



## Toto

Thanks Barbara, got in touch with them - very helpful


----------



## Barkri12

A little to the south east of Plati Yalos lies one of the most attractive parts of the island, with pretty villages and good scenery. This area is known as Livatho, and there are three roads to it from Argostoli.

The first is that which we have already described as far as Plati Yalos. It continues to the south east, passing through the villages of Minies, Svoronata, Sarlata, Domata, and Kalligata. The last two of these villages are worth stopping in to admire the craftsmanship of the chancel screens in their churches.

The island's airport lies between Minies and Svoronata. Another point of interest is to be found in Domata, beyond the chancel screen: in the church can be seen the coffin in which the sea-captain G. Sklavos brought the body of Patriarch Gregory V to Odessa.

The next road (the middle one of the three) runs from the south western edge of the city of Argostoli and passes through the villages of Spilia, Chelmata, Kombothekrata, and Lakithra. On July 25 each year, Lakithra celebrates the feast of St Anne with much rejoicing and merriment.


<snip>


----------



## Brenda G.

Toto said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my very first post here.
> 
> I'm moving to Kefalonia permanently in June and will be visiting the forum regularly to post questions and, hopefullly, answers if I can help others.
> 
> The themes I'm currently interested in are:
> 
> - House building
> - Solar power
> - Moving car/belongings
> - Broadband Internet
> - General finance
> 
> Many thanks
> Toto


HI Barbara, Well you will have your hands full. First, bring everything you can and than some more. Things are exspensive here in Ithaca and just a bit better in Kefalonia. We take trips there just to cut cost. Bring your car, but becareful with bringing a large car, they tax you on your engine size. I pay 600.00 euros a year just for my tags . You can get your internet service with your phone service, it is getting better than it was, that is OTE. The cost is about 20 euros a month. 
Bring furniture, good appliances, beddings, linens, and lots of warm winter cloths.It is wet and cold on the islands in the winter. The wind is terrible and will chill you to the bones. Bring a good motor bike too if you drive one. They are great in the summer when there is no where to park. Solar, all they have so far worth anything is water heaters,. 
I only wish I had brought more with me. Bring bride gifts for the tax office. If you owe tax or not they will exspect something. So things like digital cameras, small electronics, so on will come in handy when it is time to get through customs. 
Good luck in your move.


----------



## Toto

Hi all,

Now I've moved to Kefalonia, built a house and spent several months living/talking to the locals I can share some experiences and give lots of useful advice. So if you have any questions just ask


----------



## Anne Chiotis

Hi Toto,
I am selling up in the U.K. and plan to move to Kefalonia asap and buy something there. My idea was to buy something in a village in the mountains in the north east of the island. 

Would I be best to rent somewhere first for 3 months or so? Since this would presumably be unfurnished that could pose a problem unless I bring everything with me.

I have an old Nissan Almera. Would it really be practical on the Kefalonian roads to use a right hand drive car or should I purchase one once I get there?

I was told by a local to bring all my furniture since it is expensive in kefalonia. I am a medical herbalist and would like to also bring my alcoholic tinctures with me. I'm not sure if there would be a problem taking these through the channel tunnel and on a boat to the island?

Also I must have internet access. I have read this is about 20 euros per month?

Anne


----------



## brenalice1952

Hi Toto
I am a brand new member to this forum. 
Firstly congratulations on your new home. I would just love to live in Kefalonia. When I lived in the UK I used to holiday in Kefalonia all the time, brings back loads of wonderful memories. I love the Greek people and the food. 
I have been living in Canada for the past 11 years and now kind of in the throes of moving back to the UK to see my grandchildren grow up, however I so much has changed since last I lived there.
Did you move from the UK?, Is it very expensive to live in Kefalonia, rents etc?
I teach English as a 2nd language amongst other skills, and wondered if I could work there?
Thanks


----------



## brenalice1952

Hi Anne
Please refer to my message to Toto.
Sounds wonderful that you are moving to Kefalonia. Is it difficult to open a business there, or work?
Brenda


----------

